# Edward Parker, MARINE engineer 1965/73



## R781128 (Sep 18, 2005)

looking FOR ANYONE WHO MAY HAVE KNOWN THIS ENGINEER ON finamore MEADOW OR finamore VALLEY CIRCA 1965/1973


----------

